# Vulcan Electric Range



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Hello, all. I'm about to order a 24 inch Vulcan Electric Range, and put it (gasp) in my home kitchen. Now, here's the thing . . . the spec sheet says zero inches clearance for combustible surfaces. I'm willing to bet that means it can be bumped up against a counter, right? Am I nuts here? Why are they so paranoid about this? Is it just because we're all lawsuit-happy? Or will I really burn down my house if I install it? It's a single-phase, 240-volt plug, just like a dryer. Seems made for homes! Let me know your professional opinions. Thanks! --lizztwozee


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Zero clearance means just that- there is enough insulation in the appliance that it can be put flush up to kitchen walls and countertops without those contact surfaces getting hot enough to catch on fire.


----------



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks, Peachcreek! I feel much better now, getting the professional word. And for those out there looking to buy, the internet site Bigtray.com has fabulous deals. This particular piece of equiment is supposedly in the 5 grand price range, and I'm getting it for $2700. Kinda nice! AND, free shipping! Yee-ha! :bounce: Love a deal. 
--Lizz


----------

